#ubuntu-website 2010-04-19
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> adiroiban, knome yall around?
<adiroiban> hi
<cjohnston> Do you have some time to show me what yall decided on for the translations java stuff?
<knome> cjohnston, i have no idea. .)
<cjohnston> the json whatever it was?
<cjohnston> brb.. kid woke up
<adiroiban> cjohnston: we decided to just use document.write
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> So how was that going to be translated
<adiroiban> and I have pasted the json structure
<adiroiban> it will be translated in Launchpad
<adiroiban> and exported as json
<cjohnston> ya.. I don't know how to setup any of that stuff
<adiroiban> I can take care of that
<adiroiban> just let me know what messages do you need to be translated
<cjohnston> could you teach me so I know how too?
<adiroiban> you should create a POT file
<adiroiban> containing those messages
<cjohnston> Resources in $language
<adiroiban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418723/
<adiroiban> this is template for your POT file
<adiroiban> it is better if the message is „Resources in YOUR_LANGUAGE”
<cjohnston> thats fine
<adiroiban> and add a comment to inform translators that they should replace YOUR_LANGUAGE with the name of their langauge
<cjohnston> I just create that file via a text editor?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> then you will create a branch containing a „po” folder
<adiroiban> copy that file as „po/ubuntu-website-greeting.pot”
<adiroiban> commint the changes
<cjohnston> ok
<adiroiban> publish the branch on ubuntu-website project
<adiroiban> and from the LP webinterface
<adiroiban> enable translations for that branch
<adiroiban> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportingTemplates
<adiroiban> here https://help.launchpad.net/Translations you should find all details about workfing with LP translations
<adiroiban> if something is not well documented
<adiroiban> please let us know and we will try to improve the documentation
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> looking
<cjohnston> on your template that you gave me.. do i change any of the hearder stuff.. or leave it?
<adiroiban> you can leave the header
<adiroiban> just add a useful comment and the message
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418736/  ?
<adiroiban> yes...you can also give an example in the comment „Resources in English”
<cjohnston> does the index.html:1 thing need to stay?
<adiroiban> but I hope that tranlators will know to translate that YOUR_LANGUAGE
<adiroiban> or maybe we can use TRANSLATE_YOUR_LANGUAGE
<adiroiban> to hint that it should be replace with the language
<cjohnston> works for me
<adiroiban> :)
<cjohnston> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/website-localization/trunk
<cjohnston> now merge that in and enable translations?
<adiroiban> no need to merge
<adiroiban> just enable Translations for this project
<adiroiban> and then for this branch
<adiroiban> right now, the project Uses Launchpad for:
<adiroiban> Answers, Blueprints, and Bug Tracking.
<cjohnston> do i want auto or manual
<adiroiban> auto
<adiroiban> i guess :)
<adiroiban> manual task are bad, automatic task are good
<adiroiban> :)
<cjohnston> well.. i think i enabled it..
<cjohnston> so even though the branch is in my own repo, not the project repo, i dont need to merge it into the project repo?
<adiroiban> the branch is already associated to the project
<adiroiban> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/website-localization
<adiroiban> is there
<adiroiban> just that it is not an „official” branch
<adiroiban> but it is associated with the project
<cjohnston> how do I make it the official branch?
<adiroiban> create a series for that branch
<cjohnston> theres already a trunk series
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> i think i did it
<cjohnston> adiroiban: can you take a look and see if it looks like its setup properly? if it is, how do I go about getting it translated?
<adiroiban> yep. we should wait for the template to be imported
<adiroiban> you will receive an email when this is done
<cjohnston> recieved
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> I can see the message in LP
<adiroiban> please change the translation permission
<adiroiban> to using Ubuntu Translation group
<adiroiban> and Restricted
<cjohnston> like that?
<adiroiban> yep
<cjohnston> now what do I need to do
<adiroiban> make sure the message is „freezed”
<adiroiban> and send a message to ubuntu-translators mailing list
<cjohnston> I don't understand freezed
<adiroiban> to inform translations about this new message
<adiroiban> it will not be changed in the near future
<adiroiban> changing the original message will delete all curent translations
<cjohnston> ok.. i just pinged newz2000` to approve
<adiroiban> and translators will have to redone them
<cjohnston> brb
<newz2000`>  cjohnston: all I see is a po
<newz2000`> w/ only one string
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> just need the string approved prior to starting getting translations of the string
<newz2000`> Is that the only thing we need? Do we need the URL in there or do we auto-generate that?
 * newz2000` thinks probably auto-generate it I guess
<cjohnston> i would think autogenerate
<cjohnston> i dunno
<newz2000`> Seems like it's too simple
<newz2000`> :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000`> I guess that means you and Adi do good work
<cjohnston> now im gonna need adi to teach me how to take those translations and do something with them
<newz2000`> So here's one minor thing to consider
<newz2000`> we want the complete string to be brief. Briefer is gooder.
<cjohnston> that's not brief?
<newz2000`> Well, translators may be able to think of ways to communicate the same concept in shorter ways.
<newz2000`> I don't know if this is implicit, but if they can think of a shorter way they should use it, even if it's not a direct translation (imho)
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000`> but otherwise, looks good
<cjohnston> :-)
<adiroiban> ok. we should just add your note as a comment for that translation
<cjohnston> hmm.. how should it be worded
<adiroiban> and encourage translators to find a short translation that communicate the same idea
 * newz2000` has to hop on the phone for a min
<cjohnston> Translation does not need to be direct. If you can translate with a shorter message, that is fine.
<cjohnston> ?
<newz2000`> +1
<cjohnston> the wording sounds fine?
<newz2000`> sound good
<cjohnston> adiroiban, so now email the translators ML?
<adiroiban> yes.
<adiroiban> update the pot file and push the changes
<adiroiban> and then inform translators about this new message that needs their attention
<cjohnston> adiroiban: do you have time to help explain to me the js/json?
<adiroiban> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> question re: email.. what should I provide a link to? the project, the bzr branch, something else?
<adiroiban> the translations
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/website-localization/trunk/+translations
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418810/ look good adiroiban ?
<adiroiban> deadline?
<adiroiban> :)
<cjohnston> ok.. well.. here is a question.. if there is no landing page made in a certain language, we technically don't have a need for the translation.. is there an easy way to maintain what languages have the landing page and which dont?
<adiroiban> cjohnston: yes
<adiroiban> you can also push PO files into that branch
<cjohnston> ok..
<adiroiban> and they will be listed as being „commited”
<adiroiban> or „in use”
<cjohnston> tons of stuff to learn
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> is the 30th a good deadline? too long, too short?
<adiroiban> but a deadline for when they will be able to see the results of their work
<adiroiban> will still be useful
<cjohnston> oh
<adiroiban> one string is easy to translate
<cjohnston> We are hoping to have the project completed by the end of may.
<adiroiban> 30 should be fine
<cjohnston> ok.. sending now
<cjohnston> sent
<cjohnston> what do I need to do with translations as they come in?
<cjohnston> anything?
<adiroiban> nothing
<adiroiban> wait for them to be ready
<adiroiban> and then ask for an export
<adiroiban> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/website-localization/trunk/+export
<adiroiban> you will receive an archive containgin po files
<adiroiban> for each po file
<adiroiban> use po2json (from http://jsgettext.berlios.de/) to generate a json structure that can be used in your js/html code
<cjohnston> do i need to wait for the translations to be complete before I do that?
<cjohnston> I guess
<adiroiban> i have submitted the romanian translations
<adiroiban> so you can request an export now
<adiroiban> and try to generate the json for Romanian
<cjohnston> adiroiban: I have to run po2json for every .po?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> you should write a script for that
<cjohnston> ha
<adiroiban> of I can write it :)
<cjohnston> that would be wonderful
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> I know what i need it to say. just dont know how to write it.. lol
<cjohnston> well.. i got one to work.. but it dont look like yours
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> adiroiban: you still around?
<adiroiban> yes
<cjohnston> up to 9 translations
<cjohnston> Once I get a working script... we will be rockin
<adiroiban> cjohnston: don't bother with the script
<adiroiban> just use a static json and continue your work
<adiroiban> i will provide a script for generating the json from pofiles
<cjohnston> so just copy the info from the .po's to match the template you showed me?
<adiroiban> hm... during our previous session I have create a pastebin containing a sample json file
<adiroiban> just use that file fon your work
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats what i ahve
<cjohnston> adiroiban: I don't think you showed me how to have the .js pull the info from the .json
<adiroiban> just include the json files as a regular .js file
<adiroiban> and the data will be there
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> should resources in YOUR_LANGUAGE match the string in the .pot?
<adiroiban> yes
<cjohnston> hmm.. isnt working
<cjohnston> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisjohnston/local/index.html
<adiroiban> what is not working?
<knome> his brain
<cjohnston> I dont get the text when i load the page
 * knome hides
<cjohnston> thats normal though knome
<adiroiban> now you should output the text
<knome> ;)
<cjohnston> uh
<adiroiban> using document.write(translation_de['ubuntu_website']['Resources in YOUR LANGUAGE']..etc
<adiroiban> but we need to modify that locale.json
<adiroiban> to something like 418847
<adiroiban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418847/
<adiroiban> but this is js land and is not related to the localization
<cjohnston> where does the doc write go
<knome> inside <body>
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418849/
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-20
<grantbow> I hope I can get a response to https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-April/000903.html so I can send a followup with a solution ASAP.
<grantbow> fyi, something is wrong on www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown when I view one of the banners
<thorwil> grantbow: the reason been given for not offering a non-js solution via ubuntu.com is that there's very intense caching going on, especially during release time
<grantbow> so this means other peole have to host servers just to get the image on a wiki.ubuntu.com web page?
<grantbow> s/web/wiki/
<thorwil> grantbow: well, it does mean it has to happen via a different server, yes
<thorwil> grantbow: recently i wondered if google app engine could be a simple and very cheap solution for that
<thorwil> lunch, bbl
<grantbow> I am not an expert at the canonical infrastructure for ubuntu.com
<grantbow> kk
<grantbow> I would really appreciate any other responses.
<grantbow> it's 4 AM here so if I don't respond immediately I will as soon as I can.
<grantbow> for the LTS I really want to promote with all the tools I can
<grantbow> thorwil: one of the people in the California Team does some work with app engine and we discussed it in #ubuntu-california yesterday
<grantbow> dragon aka aaditya, I'll ask him about it
<grantbow> thorwil: app-engine is one possible solution.  I just wrote an app that does it.  I'll email the list.
<thorwil> grantbow: cool. generally newz2000 is the man to speak with here, but of course he's not present 24/7
<grantbow> nobody can be - and I didn't write the code yet for making it automated
<grantbow> new python code mailed to the list
<grantbow> that code has at least one bug
<grantbow> yes! deployed at http://countdown-lucid.appsport.com - I will check in the code to a launchpad project in bzr
<grantbow> appspot.com
<grantbow> https://launchpad.net/countdown-lucid is deployed as http://countdown-lucid.appspot.com - let me know what you want to do.
 * grantbow emails list
<cjohnston> newz2000`: ping me whenever you are around
<grantbow> /2
<cjohnston> newz2000: when you get around bug 567184
<ubot3> Malone bug 567184 in ubuntu-website ""Orange" Lucid Countdown Banner not showing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567184
<newz2000> thanks cjohnston, looking now
<newz2000> cjohnston: ok, all tidied.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<Kangarooo> hello anyone here? somtimes ppl who are on channel are not talking untill some interesting topic comes to them
<knome> we're all actually somewhere else, but don't tell anybody.
<Kangarooo> ok i promise. can ubuntu wiki and maybe other ubuntu related pages made that if theres a #chanelname then its made a clickable link as irc:///chanelname ?
<knome> it's a wiki, feel free to edit it.
<Kangarooo> that would be good if that is auto. maybe even in css somehow its possible to add. so it wont be needed to manually change that to all pages
<knome> there won't be an automated system for that.
<knome> css doesn't modify markup either.
<Kangarooo> that would be easyr. why not that be made? about css i somewhere saw that dynamic code can be put in there but ok maybe in index can be added line that makes #name to clickable
<knome> that would be js. css only modifies how a page looks, not how it works.
<knome> what comes to js, i don't think we want any more of that, especially as we can do the thing manually, if *really* needed.
<ikonia> not all clients support the irc:// transport, so its not wise
<knome> that as well, but also the js would be an addition to the page load times
<knome> and i don't think i want the wiki pages be any slower than they are now.. :|
<Kangarooo> ikonia: i found only pidgin in ubuntu doesnt work irc:// and its an 2y old ticked and pidgin really slowly developing but i hope i will get fixed. even code can be looked up in xchat how there is made solution to open irc://
<Kangarooo> *it will get fixed
<knome> Kangarooo, that's not related. we're not automating the irc://-protocol links
<knome> (somebody might want to write something else with # than an irc channel name, and we definitely would not want that linked.
<Kangarooo> hmmm ok maybe then a script can be made to remake #chanel name to add irc:/// or thats too serverconsuming? to run onlt once?
<Kangarooo> *only once.
<knome> that would hit the same problem - words with # and not irc channels.
<Kangarooo> knome: ubuntu not automating?
<knome> if you think the pages need irc:// links, feel free to start modifying them. find the often hit pages first, then the change can happen gradually.
<Kangarooo> knome: yes good point. then maybe in wiki setting can be added some symbol to make contained text to clickable. like [username] and for irc forexample //#//ubuntu//#//
<knome> way too complex.
<Kangarooo> knome: for ir chanel page its easy but also each team page has #chanelname
<Kangarooo> ok
<Kangarooo> *for irc ubuntu chanel page
<Kangarooo> thx
<knome> no problem
<ikonia> ever thought about the fact that it's not implmented for a reason
<ikonia> eg: ubuntu's been going a long time and has a lot of clever people working on it, if it was a good idea to enable irc:// on webpages, do you think they would have done it by now
<ikonia> and those links are bad, eg: for me if I click on them, it will open xchat, rather than irssi, there are many reasons not to enable it
<Kangarooo> ikonia: webbrowser first ask with what programm user want to open this external link. try clicking one of this example. http://www.mirc.co.uk/mirclink.html is it really not asking what programm u want it to open?
<ikonia> Kangarooo: no they don't
<Kangarooo> ikonia: click that irc:///mIRC couse if works then it opens only channel on network u are
<ikonia> Kangarooo: I've just tested it, it's not controlled by the webbrowser
<Kangarooo> what browser u use?
<ikonia> doesn't matter
<Kangarooo> FF asks me
<ikonia> maybe you don't have a default client setup
<ikonia> maybe I do, which is why it doesn't ask me
<ikonia> bottom line is, people don't need that level of laziness
<Kangarooo> i have many browsers installed as im testing differences in opensource browsers tell me name ill check and add a ticket
<ikonia> add a ticket ??? I don't need a ticket logging, or I'd log one myself
<Kangarooo> no ill add a ticked as bug report for that browser
<ikonia> I don't need a ticket for it, if I did I can raise one myself
<Kangarooo> i wont give u a ticked. ok i will make bug report not ticket. but so i dont go checking all browsers just say name of witch one opens for u irc link automatically in xchat
<ikonia> I don't need you to check anything for me, thank you though.
<Kangarooo> knome: maybe interwiki entry [[irc:#chanel]] --> irc ?
<ikonia> it's not a good idea
<Kangarooo> maybe IRC irc://irc.freenode.net/$1
<ikonia> no
<Kangarooo> wait maybe i misunderstood. why its not
<ikonia> it's not needed
<ikonia> because it's not a good idea
<ikonia> putting irc links in the wiki is not a good idea
<ikonia> we discused it above
<Kangarooo> i have no proof and i havent checked all browser jet. FF asks witch programm u want to open it with
<ikonia> it's not about proof
<ikonia> it's not needed
<Kangarooo> its easyr to open link
<ikonia> it's not needed
<Kangarooo> ok if u cant say reason then dont say that
<ikonia> I can say a reason - we discussed it above
<ikonia> I have no desire to discuss it again
<Kangarooo> (10:46:34 PM) ikonia: and those links are bad, eg: for me if I click on them, it will open xchat, rather than irssi, there are many reasons not to enable it
<Kangarooo> this u mean?
<ikonia> that was one example
<Kangarooo> theres no proof
<ikonia> you, yourself said pidgin doesn't work
<ikonia> but the client is only one reason
<Kangarooo> doesnt open irc uri now yes
<ikonia> knome: offered some solid points too
<Kangarooo> xchat opens
<ikonia> if it was a good idea - it would have been done by now
<ikonia> I don't care if xchat opens
<ikonia> people can join a channel on their own
<Kangarooo> pidgin will with time it also fixed
<ikonia> ok - put it this way, if you chance anything, I'll undo the changes
<Kangarooo> maybe noone had a solution. here i just even digged in this moinmoin and found solution interwiki entry [[irc:#chanel]] --> irc
<ikonia> there is no problem so you don't need a solution
<Kangarooo> problem is i need to copy and paste #chanelname
<ikonia> you can just type it
<Kangarooo> that also takes time
<ikonia> then the problem is you are lazy
<ikonia> book mark the channel
<Kangarooo> everybodys lazy
<ikonia> so you don't need to type it
<ikonia> no - everybody is not lazy, or this would have been done before
<ikonia> the fact that it's not been done after all this time shows that no-one wants it and it is more problems than it resolved your one issue of you being too lazy
<Kangarooo> :)
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<Kangarooo> ok lets make a poll
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> lets just leave it as it is, in a working wiki
<Kangarooo> how can then u say that no-one wants it?
<ikonia> because it's not been done yet
<Kangarooo> was this ever discussed?
<ikonia> if people wanted it / it was a good idea, it would have been enabled
<ikonia> I don't know, but the ammount of people that maintain the wiki and how clever they are, I'd have confidence they are aware and chose not to do it
<ikonia> Kangarooo: look - just type the channel name, get a grip and type the name
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-21
<stas> MTecknology: did you see http://design.canonical.com/
<MTecknology> "things, and" s/,//
<MTecknology> "have tried" s/have/has/
<MTecknology> stas: nice
<stas> i think it can serve as a source of inspiration, esspecialy for colours, as for now there's no official color pallete
<stas> though i didn't like the footer :P
<MTecknology> stas: OH! You meant the theme, not the article
<stas> article is what brought me to the website :)
<MTecknology> We could definitely use it for some ideas, probably only to match a couple colors thoguh
<stas> yep
<stas> anyway, nice team behind
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I wish I had time to work on things :(
<MTecknology> stas: didn't you make a branch proposal?
<stas> MTecknology: nope, still thinking about details, also talked with adiroiban, and got some input
<MTecknology> stas: alrighty- well, I guess I have ~10 days to get it pushed out to drupal.org
<stas> MTecknology: do you have a live loco website that will use it?
<MTecknology> stas: yes, but it's extremely low volume nad under developed
<stas> my main concern about updating the content with a new look is possible styling problems :(
<stas> on ubuntu-ro we got about ~50 of pages, though I might be wrong and the number is bigger
<MTecknology> you know ~ means 'about'?
<stas> yep :)
<MTecknology> I used to have >20, but things blew up - there hasn't been enough interest to rebuild it
<stas> well, romanian users need localization thats why so many webpages
<MTecknology> I don't even know the last time our wiki was updated...
<MTecknology> I'm the only Ubuntu member in this state
<stas> I was glad we were able to snapshot in romanian an older (2007 I belive) version of ubuntu.com, so now I'm really happy we need to update only
<stas> MTecknology: wouldn't be easier to have a central loco website for all states since you're all in US?
<stas> maybe a planet for aggregation and some fancy contacts page switcher
<MTecknology> stas: ubuntu-us.org
<stas> oh, didn't know about that
<stas> i knew (almost) each state has a domain
<MTecknology> sd.ubuntu-us.org
<MTecknology> they're individual loco's - but that's mostly because of the size/volume
<stas> aha
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-22
<cjohnston> MTecknology: did you see the email re: moving from drupal to wp?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: where at?
<stas> cjohnston: link plz :)
<cjohnston> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-April/000953.html
<stas> cjohnston: great news, imho wordpress is a far better platform for that kind of job, plus it's much easier to extend it
<cjohnston> I agree.. although not all do
<stas> cjohnston: what are the main issues people are concern of?
<cjohnston> stas: looks like learning curve is a big one
<stas> hmm, i had a chat on #wordpress a couple of weeks ago, where I asked the dev team about their rush in changes to the UI
<cjohnston> are they making major ui changes again?
<stas> and the answer was that the current UI won't suffer changes in the nearest future and the main focus will be on the functionalities they introduce in 3.0 and security
<cjohnston> they just did that in 2.8 didnt they
<stas> yes they did it twice during last year or two
<stas> but not anymore afaik
<cjohnston> hmm
<stas> cjohnston: https://irclogs.wordpress.org/chanlog.php?channel=wordpress-gsoc&day=2010-03-29#m139
<stas> here's the chatlog
<stas> yep, here it is: janewells
<stas> we don't plan to do any major ui overhauls like happened in 2.5 and 2.7 anytime in the next few years, and will just make small imrovements over time
<stas> so it seems to be safe for adoption
<MTecknology> I don't like wordpress much
<MTecknology> for some jobs it's great - but for most jobs it just doesn't do it for me
<Agafonov> Hi! http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct contains outdated link to CoC (points to 1.0.1, current is 1.1, according to https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/). Am I to fill a bug somewere?
<MTecknology> newz2000: you catch that?
<newz2000> Agafonov: go ahead and file a bug, I'll have to look into what needs to be done
<newz2000> thanks
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 568347
<ubot3> Malone bug 568347 in ubuntu-artwork "about:home uses old branding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568347
<cjohnston> is it start-page that if affects? i forget
<newz2000> cjohnston: that would likely be ubufox the firefox plugin
<Agafonov> newz2000: Bug #568424
<ubot3> Malone bug 568424 in ubuntu-website "Outdated link to CoC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568424
<newz2000> thanks Agafonov
<cjohnston> im causing too much spam to myself
<cjohnston> newz2000: another bug was filed for the broken link
<l3on> newz2000: around ?
<newz2000> hey
<newz2000> l3on: what's up?
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> or anyone else.. what is the RC link on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule page supposed to point to?
<cjohnston> this is the link from Steve's email: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<newz2000> cjohnston: hey, I'm back
<cjohnston> hey
<cjohnston> im over the 4 bugs that have been reported today already for that link
<newz2000> that or http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview1
<newz2000> oops, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<newz2000> I'm not sure which, This link I posted has the download locations on it
<cjohnston> ok then if i change to your link on the wiki page?
<newz2000> I think so
<newz2000> Just leave a comment in the change log so the release team doesn't freak
<cjohnston> Replacing ReleaseCandidate link with a working link
<cjohnston> good?
<newz2000> sorry, phone rang
<newz2000> that link is wrong, use the 2nd one I sent
<newz2000> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> I did
<cjohnston> i thought
<cjohnston> It has the second link you posted
<stas> guys anyone had a look at single sing-on service? aka canonical identity provider?
<stas> i can't get it, is that another openid implementation or something new?
<stas> looks like openid and oauth
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-18
<MTecknology> newz2000: ya know.... we really should have the countdown banners out earlier :)
<MTecknology> like... 2 months to get excited
<newz2000> MTecknology: I've thought about that. I think sooner than we did this time is good but 2 months may be stretching it.
<newz2000> somwhere between 1 and 2 months is good.
<MTecknology> That'd be nice, it just feels like a whole lot of work is done for something that's barely used otherwise
<newz2000> good point.
<newz2000> The more time we have to show the banner the more work it takes because there's more images.
<newz2000> Maybe we create a "Get ready for 11.10" that we show up until 30 days
<MTecknology> Oh... there's 2 digits, start at 99. :)
<MTecknology> or that. I like that
<newz2000> I'll put a note on my list to give this some thought around the time UDS happens.
<MTecknology> :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-19
<cjohnston> newz2000: can you please fix bug 762833 so i stop getting email!?!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762833 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Incorrect version of wubi.exe on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762833
<newz2000> cjohnston: I can fix it but it won't go live until Natty launches. Let me look and get a better understading of the problem.
<cjohnston> IIRC when the last update was released it didnt get updated
<newz2000> The download url is %1$s/maverick/wubi.exe where %1$s is a mirror near you.
<newz2000> That should be correct, shouldn't it?
<newz2000> oh, wow, it's not using the right url
 * newz2000 digs
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-16
<daker> mhall119, got my passport ツ
<mhall119> daker__: \o/
<mhall119> daker__: now on to the visa!
<daker__> yes i am applying today
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ping
<cjohnston> daker__: you may be able to help me too
<svwilliams> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> svwilliams: is there a way to guarentee http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/track/cloudserver/ be wide ennnnnnnnouigh for the header but still expands as it is supposed to?
<svwilliams> what do you mean wide enough ... you can set min-width to the width of the header
<svwilliams> and let the max flow
<svwilliams> if you want it to get larger as needed
<cjohnston> the problem is that the min-width can change based upon the main nav links
<svwilliams> nav links change the min-width of its ellement?
<cjohnston> if i were to remove two of the main nav links that are there now, then the developer summit part would fit on the same line
<svwilliams> same line as?
<cjohnston> it would be "ubuntu developer summit" instead of:
<cjohnston> "ubuntu"
<cjohnston> "developer summit"
<svwilliams> ahh
<svwilliams> odd that the menu forces developer summit to break
<svwilliams> down a line
<cjohnston> 31
<cjohnston> 31
<svwilliams> sory cjohnston I got distracted ... when you said " be wide ennnnnnnnouigh for the header but still "
<svwilliams> did you mean the menu
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-17
<daker__> cjohnston: mhall119 nigelb help
<cjohnston> ?
<daker__> cjohnston: what type of visa i have to choose ?
<cjohnston> what are the choices?
<daker__> cjohnston: a lot of choices
<cjohnston> where are you looking at?
<cjohnston> looks like a visitor visa
<cjohnston> but i dont know what specifically you are looking at so i dont know what to tell you
<daker__> cjohnston:  http://pastebin.com/yKDNZP2P
<daker__> cjohnston: i am applying here https://ceac.state.gov/GENNIV/
<daker__> DS-160
<cjohnston> B I believe
<daker__> cjohnston: then i think it's B1 business/conference ?
<cjohnston> where are you coming from?
<daker__> Morocco
<cjohnston> sounds about right
<daker__> cjohnston: Person/Entity Paying for Your Trip => Canonical
<cjohnston> Ya
<daker__> http://i.imgur.com/xUt6t.png :/
<daker__> cjohnston: ^
<daker__> cjohnston: i'll ask for help on the community channel
<cjohnston> I've never had to get a visa.. you are going to need to talk to canonical
<cjohnston> sorry
<daker__> this visa application is like Call of Duty Black Ops
<daker__> there is a timeout every 12min
<daker__> if you don't save the application will lost everything and you have to restart from the beginning
<daker__> hey nigelb
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-18
<mhall119> daker__: email marianna, she'll know which one you need
<daker__> mhall119: already done
<nigelb> daker__: hey
<daker> nigelb, http://i.imgur.com/xUt6t.png can you help ?
<nigelb> daker: the last time I applied, I took the address of CAnonical from the website
<czajkowski> daker: did you talk to marianna ???
<daker> czajkowski, i sent here an email yesterday
<czajkowski> ok let me go and see if I can poke her
<czajkowski> no point in guessing the information
<czajkowski> it needs to eb correct
<nigelb> daker: So, if marianna hasn't replied, you could try calling her on the phone.
<daker> nigelb, she did, just got the mail
<czajkowski> I just pinged her
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> she's doing visa letters
<steveedwards> mhall119: Hey Michael. You there?
<mhall119> hey steveedwards, doing well
<steveedwards> mhall119: Cool. How's your workload looking at the minute? Might you be able to help add something to UDS?
<mhall119> steveedwards: through WP or code?
<steveedwards> mhall119: Code. It's not a huge job – just marking up a schedule for UDS.
<steveedwards> mhall119: Actually, I can't see a reason why the schedule can't go on summit.u.c, if a) cjohnston agrees and b) it makes it easier for you.
<daker> czajkowski, thanks, btw i don't know if there is enough time to request a visa letter
<cjohnston> I think the schedule link should point to summit.. steveedwards mhall119
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'm not sure there are any links in the schedule I'm referring to. It's an evening events programme.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Suitable for summit.u.c. you think, or should it live on uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> it can live on summit
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sweet.
<cjohnston> but it would be on the daily scheudle
<cjohnston> we dont currently have a way to display evening events seperate
<cjohnston> mhall119: thoughts?
<cjohnston> that would be another reason to do the cms
<mhall119> steveedwards: it should be on uds.u.c for this cycle, and we can talk about adding functionality to summit.u.c for the next one
<steveedwards> mhall119: Okay, cool. Do you have the time to add it to UDS? I'm flat out with the new download pages at the minute.
<mhall119> steveedwards: sure, send me the info
<steveedwards> mhall119: Fantastic, thank you.
<mhall119> np
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you know what this stuff is for: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/render.py#L709
<mhall119> cjohnston: no idea, it's been there a long time though
<cjohnston> safe to remove it?
<mhall119> yeah, it's all commented out anyway
<cjohnston> mhall119: whats your thought on Bug 984701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984701 in Summit "Proposed meetings uses stale data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984701
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not clear on what the problem is
<cjohnston> mhall119:  the bug.. I understand it to be he changes his name in lp and it isnt immediatly updated in sunnit
<mhall119> log out and back it to update your own username
<mhall119> if it's someone else's username, they should just be patient
<cjohnston> i think its theirs
<cjohnston> it isnt username
<cjohnston> its realname
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you remember when you added markup to ltp
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> bzr does though
<cjohnston> im trying to find i
<cjohnston> it
<cjohnston> I made it back to october
<daker> czajkowski, btw i don't know if there is enough time to request a visa letter ?
<czajkowski> daker: I've no idea about those things.
<czajkowski> I thought you;d have applied ages ago
<daker> czajkowski, i just got my passport
<czajkowski> oh :/
<nigelb> daker: A pdf of the letter will be emailed to you, which you can print out.
<nigelb> daker: Not too late.
<daker> nigelb, should i ask for it ?
<nigelb> YES.
<mhall119> ^^
<cjohnston> YES
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb czajkowski thanks you all :D
<daker> s/thanks/thank
<mhall119> daker: good luck
<daker> mhall119, you were right!
<mhall119> about what?
<daker> 2 months is very short ツ
<mhall119> heh, yeah
<nigelb> 2 months is extra time for visa. Not for passport :P
<cjohnston> we have fought many times to get it longer
<daker> nigelb, yes
<daker> nigelb, the passport and the ID card
<czajkowski> there are only 6 months in a release they can't do it any earlier
<czajkowski> applying for passports before applynig for sponsorship is what should be encouraged
<mhall119> we just need to optimize governments
 * mhall119 files a bug
<cjohnston> mhall119: good luck
<czajkowski> *cough* no need for a visa for ireland :)
<daker> czajkowski, lucky
<czajkowski> you also don't have to pay for an online esta wavier either *mutters*
<cjohnston> we are trying to figure out a way to get to Ireland
<Amoz> cjohnston, walk
<cjohnston> run?
<cjohnston> not very easy to get there walking
<Amoz> ^^
<czajkowski> boat!
<Amoz> float!
<daker> cjohnston, paddling
<daker__> hey nigelb
<daker__> cjohnston: can you help ?
<daker__> Address and Phone Number of Point of Contact
<daker__> i need to mention a U.S. Street Addres/phone etc...
<cjohnston> daker__: pm
<cjohnston> nigelb: you listed another community member on your visa thing right?
<czajkowski> daker: the hotel???
<daker__> czajkowski: cjohnston did the necessary
<czajkowski> cool
<daker__> cjohnston: application done, now scheduling an appointment
<cjohnston> sweet
<czajkowski> daker__: best of luck
<daker__> czajkowski: THANK YOU SO SO SO MUCH :D
<czajkowski> daker__: looking forward to meeting you in person
<daker__> czajkowski: I'm a shy kind of person
<czajkowski> daker__: well please say hi
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> daker__: we wont let that last too long
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker__> czajkowski: sure :)
<cjohnston> 31
<daker__> cjohnston: ok now i am done, appointment tuesday
<cjohnston> sweet
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-19
<nigelb> daker: hi!
<daker> nigelb, hi ツ
<nigelb> daker: hey
<nigelb> sorry, I had gone to bed last night by the time you pinged.
<daker> nigelb, no worries ツ
<cjohnston> daker: hope to see you here
<daker> cjohnston, i hope, this visa will make crazy
<cjohnston> i bet it will
<daker> cjohnston, $160.00 for the fees :/
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> but if you get to meet mhall119 wont that be worth it? :-P
<daker> it's the 1/3 of my salary
<cjohnston> :-(
<daker> anyway i'll do it ツ
<daker> oh yeah just got the invitation ツ
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> cjohnston, the invitation letter & the electronic ticket
<nigelb> daker: when is your appointment for?
<daker> Tuesday
<nigelb> oh man.
<daker> :/
<nigelb> that is tight.
<daker> very
<daker> nigelb, how much did you paid for the visa fees ?
<nigelb> daker: I think it was 150 USD back then. Canonical will refund half the visa fees.
<daker> refund if the visa is accepted :D
<nigelb> yeah :)
<daker> nigelb, cjohnston, mhall119  a friend told me that the visa may take only one week
<nigelb> daker: the US embassy is usually very fast. Everywhere.
<daker> nigelb, what's the rule of the electronic ticket ?
<nigelb> daker: er, what rule? It's usually fine.
<daker> nigelb, where do i need it ?
<nigelb> Having the ticket is proof that you have means to come back.
<daker> nigelb, do i need it for the appointment or what ?
<nigelb> daker: yes, it's a good idea to carry it.
<daker> nigelb, so i need to print it, right ?
<nigelb> Yes.
<daker> nigelb, nice done
<nigelb> :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-20
<htorque> hello everyone! i was wondering if anyone could give bug 873350 a little more love? the dvd contains way more than just the lang packs nowadays.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873350 in ubuntu-website-content "Wrong description of DVD content" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873350
<cdman> hello everyone
<cdman> I would like to contact somebody who knows the setup of wiki.ubuntu.com
<cdman> I'm trying to scale a wiki based on moinmoin (just like wiki.ubuntu.com)
<cdman> and hoped that maybe somebody knowlegeable about the setup for the ubuntu site could share a couple of tips
<cjohnston> cdman: the moin channel would be a better place for moin help
<cdman> thanks for the idea
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-21
<daker_> cjohnston: are you attending uds too ?
<cjohnston> yessir
<cjohnston> I have a bunch of traveling next month
<cjohnston> daker_: I got Summit working on django 1.4
<daker_> cjohnston: nice, do you want me to test it ?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/django1-4
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: Could I get a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/staticfiles/+merge/102986   ;-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/externals/view/head:/EXTERNALS is there anything I'm missing?
<daker_> cjohnston: do you have a fresh summt db ?
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/0P6jxsoVcGpuXeBcbsBsUK
<cjohnston> daker_: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: does https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/staticfiles/+merge/102986 actually work?
<daker_> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats why your supposed to test it
<mhall119> *you're* supposed to test it before committing
<cjohnston> I did
<cjohnston> I would appreciate it if you tested it tho
<mhall119> EXTERNALS looks fine to me
<cjohnston> is there anything missing
<mhall119> maybe the ubuntu_website stuff?
<cjohnston> k
<mhall119> and linaro theme too
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-22
<daker_> mhall119: cjohnston https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/track-tooltip/+merge/102991
<daker_> http://i.imgur.com/HLP0m.png
<mhall119> daker_: I'm not seeing the arrow
<mhall119> or much of a difference at all, really
<daker_> mhall119: what ? what's your browser ?
<daker_> mhall119: or maybe you need to clear your cache ?
<mhall119> daker_: both firefox and chromium
<mhall119> daker_: is there an image or something for the arrow?
<daker_> mhall119: no just css
<daker_> do you see the small arrow ?
<mhall119> daker_: I see, it's only on the track view
<mhall119> daker_: can you add it to the room and daily view?
<daker_> ah ok
<daker_> mhall119: done https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/track-tooltip/+merge/102991
<cjohnston> daker_: you should start hacking on lava with me.. hehe
<cjohnston> jk
<daker_> lava ?
<cjohnston> Linaro Automated Validation  https://launchpad.net/lava
<cjohnston> I think we need to remove the make stuff
<cjohnston> def in Summit as it no longer works
<daker_> cjohnston: what you can achieve with it ?
<cjohnston> it is what Linaro uses for their automated testing for ARM boards for both Ubuntu and Android
<cjohnston> I'm using it as a different way to display test results than what Jenkins can provide
<cjohnston> the validation farm is down right now due to Linaro moving offices.. if I remember, when it comes back up I'll show it to you
<daker_> nice
<daker_> cjohnston: do you use ec2 to host your website ?
<cjohnston> daker_: which site?
<cjohnston> I have my lava instance on ec2
<cjohnston> i have my jenkins instance on ec2
<cjohnston> i have my summit dev site on ec2
<cjohnston> i have lava setup on hp cloud
<cjohnston> my personal sites are all at RS
<daker_> ok RS is Rackspace right ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker_> because i am planing to run a small blog, and i was thinking what i'll use
<cjohnston> if you can do the free ec2 thing that would be best
<cjohnston> i dont know if its a US only thing
 * daker_ doesn't have a credit card
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> are you wanting to do paypal?
<cjohnston> maybe just do wordpress.com or something?
<daker_> i was thinking of alwaysdata.com
<cjohnston> i see
<daker_> mutual hosting with ssh access (bzr, git, svn), you can run any app (django, ruby, php)
<daker_> i have to pay 100euro including the domain registration
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> thats expensive
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/import-live-data/+merge/102995
<cjohnston> im off for the night..
<cjohnston> thanks for helpin out daker_
<cjohnston> you too mhall119.. I'll see you in 18 hours
<cjohnston> for a test writing class
<mhall119> cjohnston: :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: could you mark  https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/irc-channelsas abandoned or something please
<cjohnston> daker_:  https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.warnings same with this please?
<nigelb> done
<daker_> good morning
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> daker_: I'm not quite sure what https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.793019 was for
<daker_> cjohnston: an outdated branch, i am going to delete it
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> why dont prepackaged apps just work
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> cjohnston: can't make it too easy :P
<cjohnston> you would think that since other people use it, it would work
<cjohnston> im just tryin to make summit easier to use
<cjohnston> nigelb: you should fix it for me
<cjohnston> ;-)
<nigelb> dream on :P
<cjohnston> I'll make mhall119 fix it in a few hours when I'm at his house.. I'll do it IRS style
<nigelb> Haha.
<nigelb> Your bug fix or your life.
<nigelb> That should be a new throat :P
<nigelb> err, *threat.
<nigelb> Clearly, my throat pain is distracting my typing.
<cjohnston> heh
<daker_> there is some kind of bug cause a 404 request for twidenash
<daker_> in loader.js
<cjohnston> im gonna get rid of it
<cjohnston> i just need to do it
<daker_>  {
<daker_>     load: '/media/js/twidenash/jquery-twidenash.js'
<daker_>  },
<cjohnston> twidenash hasn't worked right for a while
<cjohnston> so it'll be gone
<cjohnston> all of you Summit reviewers: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/twidenash-twitter/+merge/103026
<cjohnston> mhall119: that means you too
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-16
<hallino1> Buona sera!  |||| Good evening!
<detharonil> Does the Ubuntu website have versions in other languages, or is the English version the only one present?
<detharonil> I ask because I am doing a few Wikipedia edits, and noticed that the Ubuntu article links to the standard home page, rather than a modified version such as that of Mageia, etc.
<detharonil> For the German wiki, that is.
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-19
<aNN> is anyone here to build a website
<aNN> ?
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-14
<gQuigs> is this the right place for releases.ubuntu.com?  If so, Ubuntu 13.04 should be removed I think...
<jose> gQuigs: thanks for the heads up, I will file a ticket for it
<gQuigs> jose, thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-15
<PabloRubianes> daker, ping around?
<jose> mhall119: hey, I see a problem on the MPs from slangasek: he seems to be branching lp:summit/production, hacking, and pushing to lp:summit
<jose> the one that has just been merged, for example, changed the version number to follow production instead of trunk
<jose> I can fix it, but I don't think this is what we want
<jose> mhall119: ping?
<mhall119> jose: hey, I've merged his branches after I reverted changes to version.py
<jose> oh, got it
<mhall119> he knows now to branch from trunk and propose MPs back to trunk, so it shouldn't happen again
<jose> cool
<jose> I should get back to a bug I have assigned on 'back to schedule' buttons once I'm done with this seafile charm - seems promising
<mhall119> jose: FYI, slangasek is going to use Summit for debconf, so there will be some changes coming in to support that
<mhall119> for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/custom-registration-form/+merge/215795
<jose> awesome, thanks for the heads up
<mhall119> np, sorry I didn't mention it earlier, I've been ignoring IRC to get those landed :)
<jose> I noticed :P
<mhall119> alright, off to bed now
<jose> have a good night!
<slangasek> mhall119: well, our branch is branched from prod (because "prod"), so there's a good chance you'll continue to see traces of that in future MPs.... why is the version number on trunk different than on prod?
<slangasek> mhall119: incidentally, have you looked at our latest code?  We have a registration form put together... it's not based on the attendee form because we've subclassed the model, not sure if the custom-registration-form above still benefits us then?
<mhall119> slangasek: it does, you'll still need to use attendee somehow
<slangasek> mhall119: we're using attendee by subclassing it
<slangasek> seems to work fine :)
<jose> slangasek: afaik, code to prod is only pushed when there's a new release
<mhall119> you can either use a subclass of Attendee, or something with a FK to Attendee, but you're going to need to create/update the Attendee record one way or another
<mhall119> jose is right, you should work on Summit's trunk, not prod
<mhall119> slangasek: you'll be passed the Attendee record for the user, or a new, unsaved Attendee instance for that user, which you can use to find/create your subclass
<slangasek> mhall119: yes, /we are already doing that/
<mhall119> ok, perfect
<slangasek> so I don't see how the above code change relates to what we're doing, since we already have this working without the above
<mhall119> so with the above MP you just need to set REGISTRATION_FORM_VIEW in your debconf_settings.py
<mhall119> slangasek: the above MP will make the current registration link and page use your view function instead of the built-in one Summit uses
<slangasek> which replaces having a separate urlpattern declaration for it?
<mhall119> yes
<slangasek> ok
<mhall119> which means the template doesn't need to change either
<slangasek> we've modified the template a fair bit
<mhall119> summit.html?
<mhall119> or website_base.html?
<slangasek> registration.html
<mhall119> where is registration.html?
<slangasek> debconf_website/templates/registration.html
<mhall119> ah, that's fine then
<mhall119> you can do whatever you want with template in debconf_website/templates/
<mhall119> I was talking about not needing to change the summit.html template that produces the link to the registration form
<mhall119> your REGISTRATION_FORM_VIEW can use whatever template you want to display your form
<slangasek> ah; well we didn't need to change that either, because we just redirected the url elsewhere :)
<mhall119> well, now you don't need to do that either :)
<mhall119> ok, off to bed for real this time
<mhall119> slangasek: if you can add/update test cases for any MPs against Summit, that would help them land
<slangasek> ok
<mhall119> I've updated trunk to fix some (5) tests that had been broken
<mhall119> also, python-mock is now a dependency for running the test suite
<mhall119> well, it is with my MP above, so when that is approved and lands
<mhall119> slangasek: are you planningon using Summit's sponsorship section, or do you have your own?
<slangasek> mhall119: would be using the summit one
<mhall119> ok, it doesn't work in django 1.6. FYI
<mhall119> FAILED (failures=8, errors=78) on Django 1.6, this is going to be fun
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-16
<daker> :D 78 error
<dakira> Hi. I'm experiencing problems with the wiki. I get internal server errors when saving stuff which leads to me being able to edit pages wihout new entries in the revision history.
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-19
<nottrobin> Just to let y'all know, on Thursday, 14.04 took over the homepage of http://ubuntu.com, and the site design became responsive to different screen sized. Also the previous we released some changes to the contributions page (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/) and search (http://www.ubuntu.com/search) - and introduced some new bugs:
<nottrobin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/445994/is-wubi-free-to-download/ (fixed), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1307073 (maybe fixed) & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1306354 (not yet fixed.
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1307073 not found
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1306354 not found
<daker> nottrobin: wow, nice work
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-18
<dholbach> davidcalle_, I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/small-update/+merge/292106 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/small-pipcache-update/+merge/292107
<dholbach> it's only components which should make a real impact on the site (django + django cms + plugins)
<dholbach> (https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289937 is still the big update we can do at a later stage)
<dholbach> davidcalle_, I guess we can also start linking to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-snappy/daily/current/
<dholbach> I think they're still preliminary and not updated daily yet
<dholbach> davidcalle_, hum... I don't know what just happened, but some automagic seems to have merged https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/small-pipcache-update/+merge/292107 :-(
<dholbach> I'll try to revert it
<dholbach> ok, reverted
<dholbach> davidcalle_, I have high hopes in https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1568871/+merge/292024 - it looks like the drop-on-2nd-or-3rd-import issue is finally fixed
<dholbach> I think it'd be good to bundle it with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/small-update/+merge/292106
<dholbach> the last thing I'm looking into now is the two-imports-equals-two-times-the-text issue
<dholbach> davidcalle_, not sure if you read my messages earlier
<davidcalle_> Just seen, yes :) How are things looking?
<dholbach> davidcalle_, I'm still working on the HTML-unduplication
<dholbach> davidcalle_, mhall119: did you also see the message from Liam/April?
<mhall119> dholbach: no, what was the subject?
<dholbach> oh, you weren't CCed, let me forwar
<dholbach> shall we try the small-update on staging? (although that might not be a quick enough turnaround for them ...)
<davidcalle_> dholbach: not quick enough, I'm going to fix their specific issue as soon as I can sit down.
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle_: if we're going to prep an update, can we include the login menu change from mateo?
<dholbach> davidcalle_, thanks so much
<dholbach> mhall119, we should land all we have on staging and confirm it works
<davidcalle_> dholbach: just wanted to say hi, I'll be really here for the meeting. Kids are jumping everywhere right now :)
<dholbach> I hope ok ok
<mhall119> dholbach: are these emails showing the same issue we've experienced with pages getting locked or uneditable/unpublishable?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> all right my friends... I call it a day
<dholbach> davidcalle_, mhall119: drop me a mail if there's anything else I can do
<dholbach> I'll check mails later on again
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-19
<dholbach> davidcalle_, nice work on the deployment!
<dholbach> davidcalle_, let me know when you're awake again :)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/navigation-fix/+merge/292238
<davidcalle_> Hola dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey hey davidcalle_
<dholbach> how are things?
<davidcalle_> dholbach, headache-y :) What about you ?
<dholbach> somewhat tired
<dholbach> davidcalle_, how did you get a headache? was it the celebratory drinks last night?
<davidcalle_> dholbach, hehe, no, they ar re-doing the floor above me and changing windows and kitchen next door.
<dholbach> ouch
<dholbach> I know the feelin
<dholbach> I know the feeling
<dholbach> in the house next door they are reworking all the apartments in the house completely
<dholbach> it's been a construction site since last summer
<dholbach> not all the time and everything, but still
<davidcalle_> Ouch
<davidcalle_> dholbach, you want the new branch on staging?
<dholbach> that'd be great
<davidcalle_> I'll do the db dump first, if you don't mind ?
<dholbach> sure, no worries
<dholbach> I'm trying to figure out how to work the dev-website import right now
<dholbach> it looks like it's somewhat working, but some links might still be broken
<dholbach> I also filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1571953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571953 in Snapcraft "Snapcraft help uses many imports" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> davidcalle_: did you see Paul's reply to the dbdump rt?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yes, looking at the dump now
<davidcalle> mhall119: when loading the db dump into postgre: ERROR: relation "cms_cmsplugin" does not exist; ERROR:  relation "cms_title" does not exist
<mhall119> davidcalle: sounds like they didn't give us all the tables we need, can you reply back to the RT?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yes, that's what I'm thinking too, as far as I can see in a local setup, there are only 2 tables starting with dev on more than 70
 * davidcalle replies
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we maybe deploy the small fix I posted earlier then while we wait? O:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach: deploying
<dholbach> awesome!
 * davidcalle is considering a script on top of mojo to automate the branch deployment to staging :p
<davidcalle> I'll call it Voodoo, your move server team
<dholbach> haha
<davidcalle> dholbach: btw, your branch is on https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/ (the db only has a landing page, though, you'll need to create a snappy/ page)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that was quick!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-20
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, yo yo yo
<dholbach> I didn't play around with staging too much yet
<dholbach> and haven't figured out the hero tour
<dholbach> I'm still going through the examples and making sure that stuff works or almost works with the new snapd/series 16
<davidcalle> Yep, btw, youtube-dl works for me
<dholbach> built from the newest trunk with the newest snapd and snapcraft?
<davidcalle> A fresh build worked yesterday morning, but let me update and try again
<davidcalle> *evening
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> oh, and install squid-deb-proxy{,-client} before :)
<davidcalle> Oh no wait, I haven't tried a fresh build actually, I just took dpm's word
<dholbach> big mistake :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach: how do you start webdm? I used to do it with snappy service webdm start
<dholbach> I have no idea
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you still have ubuntu-core-config installed?
<dholbach> I managed to fix a number of issues in lp:snappy-playpen, unfortunately this didn't give us more working snaps
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes... should I delete it? :)
<davidcalle> No, just checking if I should :)
<dholbach> You should not need to
<dholbach>  install this package manually.
<dholbach> Not sure what that's supposed to mean... :)
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: youtube-dl works perfectly for me :)
<dholbach> ok... maybe you can follow up on the bug report then?
<davidcalle> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, the caching on staging (or whatever it is) is driving me nuts
<davidcalle> dholbach, I feel your pain!
<davidcalle> dholbach, will you mind if I wipe the staging db later today? (around 15)
<dholbach> no, not at all
<dholbach> I should be done with my tests before
<davidcalle> ok
<dholbach> during the import:
<dholbach> 502 Bad Gateway
<dholbach> The server returned an invalid or incomplete response.
<dholbach> do we have a way to access logs?
<dholbach> or do we need to ask IS/webops?
<dholbach> it's a bit hard to debug without logs
<davidcalle> we have, I'll send them to you in 2 min
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach: any specific log file?
<davidcalle> import_md.log is empty
<dholbach> sure, that's probably only used for the management command
<dholbach> is there a log of the main thread?
<davidcalle> https://pastebin.canonical.com/154786/
<dholbach> gracias
<dholbach> did you find the log?
<davidcalle> https://pastebin.canonical.com/154788/
<davidcalle> dholbach: lol -> https://pastebin.canonical.com/154789/
<davidcalle> dholbach: I need to run, I'll add the dep as soon as I'm back. python-yaml? python3-yaml?
<davidcalle> (not doing it now as it needs a redeploy)
<dholbach> I don't even know where that's coming from
<davidcalle> dholbach: the generate command
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> python3
<davidcalle> ok
 * davidcalle runs, bbiab
<dholbach> sorry about that
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<dholbach> I guess it's this:
<dholbach> 2016-04-20 09:31:16 [17467] [CRITICAL] WORKER TIMEOUT (pid:17479)
<dholbach> 2016-04-20 09:31:16 [17467] [CRITICAL] WORKER TIMEOUT (pid:17479)
<dholbach> 2016-04-20 09:31:16 [30091] [INFO] Booting worker with pid: 30091
<dholbach> can we define what a suitable worker timeout is?
<dholbach> ok... maybe the issue here is that I'm using the admin interface
<dholbach> and that it's going to work if we wait for the cronjob
<dholbach> in that case we should increase the frequency
<dholbach> and maybe go for hourly?
<dholbach> or something
<dholbach> let's discuss later on
<dholbach> I'm going to meet somebody for lunch later on, so will take a longer break, but will let you know once I'm back
<davidcalle> dholbach: back o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: about to redeploy for the new dep... any objection?
 * davidcalle presses button
<dholbach> davidcalle, no, please go ahead
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, what do you think about what I said earlier?
<davidcalle> dholbach: how would that solve the timeout issue, more trials per day => more chances for it to pass?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> it's a different process
<dholbach> I believe that "[CRITICAL] WORKER TIMEOUT" is a wsgi or whatever else requirement
<dholbach> if a slightly related, but also unrelated cronjob times out that's something separate
<dholbach> or maybe I'm wrong, I don't know
<dholbach> mhall119's api importer takes MUCH longer to complete
<dholbach> and it's also a cronjob
<dholbach> not sure if I explained myself well
<davidcalle> dholbach: I see your point about workers, but not whywe should change the cronjob (I'm not against it, though)
<dholbach> davidcalle, using the worker through the admin interface makes no sense right no
<dholbach> it times out and gets killed
<davidcalle> yep
<dholbach> this provides no easy way to test
<dholbach> and having to wait 1 day to see results is not really practical
<davidcalle> Oh right, for testing pruposes, gotcha
<davidcalle> purposes*
<dholbach> and to make sure that stuff works
<dholbach> in normal conditions when everything works, daily is good enough for me :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: if you make a branch running it every 30min, I can plug that in :) (currently fighting with the db dump :/, asking IS for help)
<dholbach> shit :-/
<dholbach> I can't believe there's no easy way to do this
<dholbach> how are the other teams dealing with staging/prod data?
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe you would know? What I'm doing is dropping the db, creating it, and "psql devportal-app < dbfile", it loads fine until http://paste.ubuntu.com/15948848/
<dholbach> maybe we can ask the U1 guys?
<dholbach> they must have experience with this
<davidcalle> dholbach: lol, deployment done, it worked
<davidcalle> dholbach: somehow, after 45min of fighting, the new db is in
<dholbach> wow
 * davidcalle stops touching with postgre
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/hourly-md-imports/+merge/292384
<davidcalle> touch postgre*
<dholbach> there must be a way to exclude certain tables from a pg dump
<dholbach> I remember I wrote a very hacky script to exclude certain bits from a pg dump ages ago, but I could imagine that somebody did a clean job of this somewhere
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, there must be one :) Sooo... Testing a few things related to the db and pushing your branch
<davidcalle> (pushing on staging)
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach: mhall119 db corruption fixed on staging \o/
<davidcalle> dpm: ^
<dholbach> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dholbach> __   _______ ____  _
<dholbach> \ \ / / ____/ ___|| |
<dholbach>  \ V /|  _| \___ \| |
<dholbach>   | | | |___ ___) |_|
<dholbach>   |_| |_____|____/(_)
<dholbach>                      
<dpm> oh wow, NICE WORK davidcalle and dholbach!
<dholbach> ship it
<davidcalle> dholbach: branch pushing in progress
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> dholbach: pushed. You need to re-add import directives, though.
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> davidcalle, I added snappy and snapcraft docs to staging
<dholbach> davidcalle, was python3-yaml added?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok... I'll take a look at it tomorrow
<dholbach> let's see if the main imports work later on
<dholbach> I need to run after this call
<davidcalle> dpm: I need further confirmation from daniel, but it looks like the importer is working
<dpm> nice!
<davidcalle> Have a nice eod dpm o/
<dpm> you too!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-21
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, if you could give me access to the logs again, that'd be great :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: what should I be looking for?
<dholbach> hey davidcalle
<dholbach> some import failure
<dholbach> http://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/snappy/build-apps does not look like https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/blob/master/docs/intro.md
<dholbach> the image should not be there
<dholbach> so I assume it wasn't updated, while snappy/guides looked like it was
<davidcalle> Oh oh
<dholbach> I need to do a better job at logging issues
<dholbach> and I could imagine that my approach to "get me the text plugin on the page" is too naïve
<dholbach> I started looking into the latter already
<dholbach> the safest would be to replace all the plugins on a page, if it's not exactly one and that plugin being RawHTML
<dholbach> so I'll take care of the last bit now, then look into logging
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok. I don't see any importer error in the logs.
<dholbach> ok... I'll start looking into that now
<davidcalle> Let me run it manually from the cli, it takes some time, though, the fix-tree step is easily 10-15 min.
<dholbach> what
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> are we running this on 286 machine?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I think it's because of the amount of plugins we have, it was the same when I asked #is to run it on prod.
<dholbach> would you be brave enough to run the orphaned_plugins thing? :-)
<dholbach> I'd be curious to see what happens
<davidcalle> dholbach: I did, it went fine ;)
<dholbach> so maybe something to consider running on prod? :-)
<dholbach> "hello webops - please run <....> on prod and keep a backup handy - love, your community team"
<davidcalle> dholbach: it will be part of the RT for deploying what's right now on staging :) Btw, I'll be asking for a deployment today to fix the prod db using what we currently have on staging, ok for you?
<dholbach> yes, please
<dholbach> I'll be fine working on this now, getting everything ready for the importer to run - that can happen in a subsequent release
<dholbach> I feel bad for keeping everyone waiting, but I feel like we're super close
<davidcalle> dholbach: we are!
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15960981/
<dholbach> that's bizarre
<dholbach> the import is enabled
<dholbach> and https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/ just has one rawhtml plugin
<dholbach> so we should be fine...
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<davidcalle> Hey dpm
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<dpm> dholbach, you gave me a link to a markdown checklist or table yesterday - do you happen to have it handy somewhere?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ubuntu-core/snappy/master/docs/system-updates.md
<dholbach> dpm, standard markdown does not support it, but if you use the markdown tables extension (as github does and we do in the importer), that's fine
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach - this is essentially the same as https://help.github.com/articles/organizing-information-with-tables, right?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> although you can leave out the | at the beginning and the end
<dpm> ok, great
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/just-one-rawhtml-plugin/+merge/292490 but will add something for more/better logging in a bit
<dholbach> but now I'll go for lunch first :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have access to /var/mail/<our-web-user>?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just figured that that's probably where the error messages went(?)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/just-one-rawhtml-plugin/+merge/292490 should be good now
<dholbach> I added some tests and made logging a bit more useful in general
<dholbach> once this is landed, it'll log to errors.log
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice!
<davidcalle> dholbach: nothing in /var/mail
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> it was worth a try :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: deploying
<dholbach> yay!
<davidcalle> dholbach: still deploying... RIP juju. /me restarts
<dholbach> davidcalle, I swear it wasn't me breaking the deployment!
<davidcalle> Since alan is not in the channel, let's #blamepopey ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: in case you have missed it: http://design.canonical.com/2016/04/redesigning-ubuntu-coms-navigation/
<davidcalle> dholbach: crap, lost network. No visibility on the deployment.
<dholbach> deploying seems to be a lot like fishing in the dark :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: no, just a streak of bad luck right now :)
<davidcalle> What I lost was the ssh connection
<nottrobin> 16.04 is live: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> nottrobin, nice one!
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: ^
<dpm> \o/
<davidcalle> Beautiful! \o/
<dholbach> great work everyone!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-22
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> can you check the errors.log file?
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> Yup
<dholbach> brilliant, thanks
<dholbach> https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/ still is not updated ... or updated in the wrong way :)
<dholbach> the rest seems to be fine as far as I can see
<davidcalle> "error.log" is empty. I also have a django_errors.log containing 18 instances of "Don't know how to interpret '/tmp/tmpExtvFT/snapcraft/docs/images'." and nothing else.
<davidcalle> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> hohum.......
<dholbach> all right.. back to the drawing board
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's make a custom branch and see if it gets updated. (I think I have one already for this purpose, hold on)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I see https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/ empty
<dholbach> yes, same here
<davidcalle> Hmm
<dholbach> it works locally
<dholbach> I just built a page which had lots of different plugins - it came out with just one rawhtml plugin with just the html I was expecting it to have
<davidcalle> dholbach: Where does the name "Build apps" in the menu comes from?
<davidcalle> dholbach: is it something that the importer can control?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've created a branch with a list of pages: Page0.md, Page1, Page2, imported to snappy/foo . With Page0 set as /foo. I was expecting the name of the page to be Foo. (based on build-apps > Build Apps), but it's Page0. How is that dealt with? Eg. if I change the name of the page, will it go back to Page0 on the next import? Is the name set only if
<davidcalle> the page needs to be created and not updated afterwards?
<davidcalle> Also, I've disabled other imports while testing this
<davidcalle> dholbach: could the build-apps page bug be caused by the fact there are two imports defined for this branch, and only one being active?
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's the page title
<davidcalle> dholbach: good news: if we start from a clean slate (deleting /build-apps), no issues, everything works fine, a manual change to the content gets reverted after import.
<dholbach> davidcalle, both are active
<davidcalle> well overriden more than reverted.
<dholbach> ok... it's still bizarre that this doesn't work
<dholbach> ok, it's at least to work around :-)
<dholbach> thanks!
<dholbach> now on to the hero tour
<davidcalle> dholbach: we know that we can go from clean slate to what we want, and that the tree doesn't explode. Ship it. :)
<dholbach> I like your pragmatic approach to things
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you "make crontab"?
<dholbach> if not, can you maybe do it and maybe run a regular import yourself maybe and see if there's any errors or anything? :-)
<davidcalle> done both, no errors
 * davidcalle lunch, brb
<dholbach> gracias
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/as-dev doesn't look like it's working :)
<dholbach> https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/as-dev/ looks a bit weird again
<dholbach> it's not text vs rawhtml plugin
<dholbach> ok, so the redirect page (using JS) I made an actual redirect, importing it from a .html file from snappy-dev-website doesn't work
<dholbach> now we just need to figure out why the style is a bit weird
<dholbach> and why it wants to go to https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/as-dev/16-04/step2-ubuntu-rpi2/ instead of https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/as-dev/16-04/step2-setup-rpi2-ubuntu/
<dholbach> and remove webdm
<dholbach> I'll start filing a couple of bugs :)
<dholbach> ok, we either fix it in snappy-dev-website or in our hero template
<dholbach> it's just that I don't really understand the logic there O:-)
<dholbach> let me dive deeper
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979960/ is what the URLs should look like
<dholbach> step 2 would be http://paste.ubuntu.com/15979964/ rather
<dholbach> templates/snappy_hero_tour.html also refers to snappy/get-started vs snappy/start
<dholbach> I wonder if that's the issue
<dholbach> s/the/an :)
<dholbach> it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/15980061/ now
<dholbach> ok... that doesn't fix it
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm going to live edit the template on staging, hold on :)
<dholbach> "don't disturb the doctor right now, he's preparing for brain surgery"
<davidcalle> "getting productive with nano"
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok, nav fixed, but templates are cached, so you need to update the page until the urls are correct :p
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> the caching drives me nuts :)
<dholbach> 3 things are still broken for me:
<dholbach> 1) the nav lists "get started" as snappy/start
<dholbach> 2) the css of snappy/get-started/as-dev is a bit off
<dholbach> 3) the URLs are broken
<dholbach> I'll keep reloading this to see if it magically fixes itself and gets your goodness from your nano session :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: about the layout, didrock did something wrong indeed.
<davidcalle> dholbach: get-started VS start, yeah, not sure where it's coming from, importer directive setup?
<dholbach> 15.10 is wrong as well
<davidcalle> Looking at the page tree, there is no 15.10
<dholbach> yeah, that as well :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: you know that you are on a page with the fixed urls when the little number lights red :)
<davidcalle> well, orange
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you maybe put your changes into a branch, so I can try it out locally?
<dholbach> might be quicker ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: mayyybe
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you want it based on a specific branch?
<dholbach> any recent one should be fine
<dholbach> I will propose https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/just-one-rawhtml-plugin/+merge/292490 to go into trunk, and make sure to back out https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/hourly-md-imports/+merge/292384
<dholbach> or how do you feel about the latter?
<davidcalle> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/hero-tour-fixes
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> dholbach: happy to merge the first in trunk and request a deployment later today
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, let me back out the cronjob
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you want we try to fix the tour before a deployment?
<dholbach> davidcalle, which part do you want to fix?
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, oh you are right, that's the github part that needs layout fixes :)
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand
<davidcalle> dholbach: the broken layout comes from the github branch
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/just-one-rawhtml-plugin/+merge/292490 should be ready now
<dholbach> I'll try it out locally
 * davidcalle looks
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, you merged the template fix :) <3
<dholbach> davidcalle, the URLs also don't work for me locally
<davidcalle> ouch
<davidcalle> dholbach: what do the look like?
<davidcalle> they*
<dholbach> http://127.0.0.1:8001/en/snappy/get-started/as-dev/16-04/step2-ubuntu-artik/ for example
<davidcalle> hmm
<davidcalle> Reload? :D
<dholbach> just leaving the page as it is and clicking on the orange ">" takes me to: http://127.0.0.1:8001/en/snappy/get-started/as-dev/16-04/step2-ubuntu-rpi2/
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm setting it up locally, will fix in a moment
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> maybe we should ask for a deployment once we're done with what we want to fix?
<dholbach> so we can at least turn on the other imports on Monday
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep!
<dholbach> and then discuss with didrocks what needs fixing in snappy-dev-website
<davidcalle> sounds good, yes.
<davidcalle> dholbach: is the generate step supposed to take a lot of time?
<dholbach> some time
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok, looks like it failed because I didn't have a get-started page
<dholbach> oh?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, worked now
<davidcalle> http://127.0.0.1:8000/en/snappy/get-started/as-dev/16-04/stepNaN
<davidcalle> lol
<dholbach> ouch :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: pushed
<dholbach> shall I merge from your branch again or where did you push it?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I was trying to push on your branch and wondering why it wasn't working :) I just pushed it on mine
<dholbach> haha
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll wait for your +1 after the Q&A to merge, stage, rt, etc. Will you have time to try it?
<dholbach> it works!
<dholbach> pushed it to my branch
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> Yay
<dholbach> nice work!
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<davidcalle> dholbach: thank you!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-23
<yogeshrt> Hi, I would like to suggest change for name of "Startup Disk Creator" to "usb-creator-gtk" on page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<yogeshrt> this is applicable on ubuntu 16.04, as there is no utility called as "Startup Disk Creator"
#ubuntu-website 2018-04-21
<Takyoji> Is there anyone I can pester about content removal on the Ubuntu Wiki, since it's evidently locked/frozen and I'd like to rid of a very antiquated outdated profile on there?
